# Need to find a face plate for my 11



## ScrapMetal (May 21, 2011)

Now that I'm becoming a little more familiar with what I have in the way of tools and such I find that I am missing what I think is a fairly important piece, a slotted face plate. I'm not sure what became of the original as in the boxes of "stuff" that came with it are a couple of lathe dogs that would need such a plate to be useful.

So, where does a guy find a good quality slotted face plate for an 11" SB? I'm thinking that one for a 10" would probably work just as well, opinions?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Need to find a face plate for my 11"*

Tools4cheap has three different ones, actually two as I am pretty sure the one with the indexing slot isn't what I'm looking for. D1-4 or L00? I'm guessing the L00 but then I have to figure out which threads.  Am I least on the right track here? http://www.tools4cheap.net/search.php?pg=1&amp;stext=face+plate&amp;sprice=&amp;stype=&amp;scat=

Dalee, using the old weights sounds like a great way to use old exercise gear.  I was kind of looking for a slotted faceplate to run the lathe dogs and bolt stuff to. I'm not sure how it would work to cut something quite that large on the lathe at this point (rank amatuer) and milling out the slots, etc. on a piece that size is beyond what my lathe is set up for (haven't even got a milling attachment yet :-[).  

Can't get all the tools/machines (toys) that I would like all at once. My wife would have me sleeping in the garage with it.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Need to find a face plate for my 11"*

Thanks once again guys. You've got me pointed in the right direction(s) ;D I believe. At least I think I'm getting it through my thick skull that there's always more than one way to skin a cat. It may take me a while to get into the mindset of how to start working with a lathe but all that's been posted here has been a great deal of help.

-Ron


----------

